# i want a white dove pigeon im a caring person plzzz dyin 3 1 dey well cute



## scooby (Dec 3, 2008)

i want a white pigoen email me o sumat if ne1 gt ne


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Sorry but I didn't understand what you typed. Could you tell us a bit about yourself and what pigeon/dove keeping experience you have.


----------

